# Sigma



## FES (Jul 10, 2006)

I have been looking at the S&W Sigma Model SW9VE. There are two models of this pistol but one has a larger magazine then the other. My question is one holds 10+1 and the other 16+1. Are the magazines longer than the end of the grip? What I mean is does the magazine stick out past the end of the grip below your hand with the 16+1? Does anyone have these guns and know the pro and con of the different magazine lengths?

Thanks
FES


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the 40VE with the 14 round clips. I think they just block off all but 10 rounds on the 10 round clips cause the large cap. and small cap. are the same size. The only advantage to the small clip would be ease of loading to full capacity.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They stagger the cartridges in the larger capacity mags. I have the 40ve 14rd mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For a while (10 years), no mags could be above 10 rounds. With the assault weapons ban expiring, that has gone away. 

But, many guns w/ 10 round mags are stll sitting on shelves. And, U can usually buy the 10 round mags cheap online. They are the same size, though.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*SW9VE or MP?*

I have a Sigma SW9VE I use primarily as a car gun and a home defense gun. I've never had any kind of failure with around 1800 rounds through it. Great gun for the money and better than many more expensive pistols as far as reliability. 
I think some liberal states still require only a 10 round magazine to give the poor, underpriviledged, bad guys a fair chance. If you have a choice get the 16+1. Both fit the grip the same.
I really like my Sigma but it's not the gun the S & W, M & P is. I have a MP40 and it's a very good pistol!!! If you can spring for a little more money (approximately $100.00 to $150.00) you will never regret it.:smt068


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have the SW9VE as well. I really liked the price! However I have had a hard time finding accessories for it. The trigger is a stiff pull as well but lightens up after 500 rounds

How do you intend using it. Concealed Carry, Home protection, or Competition.


----------

